# Weed wipe Milkweed with Roundup...dry grass stems?



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, I have a patch of milkweed in a grass hayfield that is growing in size. It has already flowered but I wouold like to kill it dead with roundup. In a few spots the dried grass seed stems are fairly tall and might get hit by the wiper. My question is whether the roundup will transmit down through the very dry stems and kill the grass plants?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I hit a bunch with 1/2 tsp chaparral and 1.5 ou grazon in 4 gal h2o in a backpack sprayer. Burned it up, didn’t hurt the grass. You might give it a try.


----------

